

Atomica teaser - CSS3 animationy goodness inside - JoshPic
http://tryatomica.com/#

======
finne
Am I missing something - with webkit the TV fades in & slides down but nothing
in mozilla. Also what is the actual product? It's not really giving me any
information.

